# Thermostat FBH über SPS



## Deep Blue (23 März 2018)

Hallo,

im Vorlauf meiner Fußbodenheizung ist ein Thermostat von 20–40 Grad. Danach kommt dann der Verteiler, aus dem 4 Räume im EG geheizt werden. Pro Raum habe ich im Verteiler ein Stellantrieb, welchen ich mit meiner SPS auf und zu fahre. Nun zu meiner Frage: Ich suche vergeblich einen preiswerten Stellantrieb, mit dem ich die Vorlauftemperatur regeln kann. Alles was ich finde kann entweder auf oder zu, aber nichts dazwischen. Weiß jemand Rat?


----------



## GLT (24 März 2018)

Was Du brauchst ist ein Mischer-Stellantrieb; die haben idR eine 3-Punkt-Ansteuerung.
Der Antrieb muss zu deiner wasserseitigen Armatur passen (da hast Du keine Angaben gemacht) - ansonsten wechselst Du die Armatur samt Antrieb.
Preis je nach Qualtität - Link nur als Beispiel.

Der Rest wie Fühler, Regelprogramm usw. sollte Dir ja bekannt sein.


----------



## Deep Blue (24 März 2018)

Hallo GLT,

danke für Deine Antwort. Was ich nicht verstehe ist, wozu ich ein 3-Wege-Mischer benötige. Ich will ja nur das jetzt manuelle Thermostatventil, welches die Vorlauftemperatur der FBH auf 40 °C reduziert, automatisieren. Und das hat nur ein und raus. Was macht der 3. Weg?


----------



## GLT (24 März 2018)

Der 3. Weg würde eine Beimischung realisieren. Wie oben schon erwähnt, hast Du zur Hydraulik ja unvollständige Angaben gemacht.

Aber es war zuerst ja nur ein Antrieb angefragt und die 0815-Mischerantriebe sind kostengünstig, bieten stetige Verstellung an. Ob so ein Antrieb auf das vorhandene Ventil passt, kann man ohne weitere Angaben höchstens raten.

Alternativ gäbe es noch thermische DDC-Antriebe wie z.b. von Möllenhoff mit 0-10V-Ansteuerung ca. 50 Euro.


----------



## Deep Blue (24 März 2018)

Hallo GLT,

ist eben ein ganz normales Ventil mit einem 20-40 °C Thermostat. Ich denke, das der thermische DDC-Antrieb hier richtig ist. Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe!


----------



## weißnix_ (24 März 2018)

Deep Blue schrieb:


> [...] Ich suche vergeblich einen preiswerten Stellantrieb, mit dem ich die Vorlauftemperatur regeln kann. Alles was ich finde kann entweder auf oder zu, aber nichts dazwischen. [...]



Ich hoffe das Dir klar ist, das Du mit einem Zweiwegeventil nicht die Heizleistung über die Vorlauftemperatur sondern über den Durchfluss regelst.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (24 März 2018)

Vermutlich handelt es sich um einen Etagenverteiler, bestehend aus Vorlaufverteiler, Rücklaufverteiler und dazwischen eine Zirkulationspumpe. Regelgröße ist die Temperatur in der Pumpenstrecke zwischen Rücklauf und Vorlauf, bzw. die Vorlauftemperatur am Verteiler. Der Prozesswert wird durch Einspritzung vom Kesselkreis in den Rücklaufverteiler geregelt. Hierfür genügt ein Durchgangsventil. Die Vermischung erfolgt also im Rücklaufverteiler. Wenn dem so ist, würde ich mich ganz entspannt an der Energieffizienz und an der Zuverlässigkeit des hydraulischen Thermostaten erfreuen und an dieser Stelle die Finger vom Strom lassen.


----------



## weißnix_ (24 März 2018)

Das System kann aber nur konstante (manuell Verstellbare)  Vorlauftemp oder irre ich?
Hat dann aber wenig mit effizient...


----------



## GLT (24 März 2018)

Nennt man Einspritzschaltung - aber alles Makulatur, solange der TE zu seiner Hydraulik mit keinerlei Infos rüberkommt.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (25 März 2018)

weißnix_ schrieb:


> Das System kann aber nur konstante (manuell Verstellbare)  Vorlauftemp oder irre ich?..


Hier irrst du nicht...




weißnix_ schrieb:


> ..Hat dann aber wenig mit effizient...


.... hier möglicherweise schon.



Das hydraulische Thermostat kommt ohne Hilfsenergie aus. Wenn man sparen will, dann muss man auch an die kleinen Dinge denken.

Das Potenzial bezüglich Effizienz liegt allerdings wo anders.
Ich finde, das ist doch mal eine schöne Denkaufgabe zum Osteradvent ;-) .
Vielleicht erklärt uns Deep Blue zunächst auch die Hintergründe seines Vorhabens?
Warum ist denn das Thermostat überhaupt dort eingebaut?


----------

